# Top Dress Just Wondering



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody ever used just some Calf Manna as a top dress? Last year i used High Octane Champion Drive...I feed Purina HSC Impulse...I liked the Champion Drive last year but i have a bag of Calf Manna layin around and was wondering if i should use it up... Im not sure how it would work and wondering if its worth a try or if i should just order the Champion Drive...I also topdress with Glu-Cote last year...havent gotten any this year yet, wish i could just find blackstrap in 5 gallon jugs but i cant


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Calf Manna works well. At least for me.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our show LaMancha gets just 1 cup of Calf Manna per feeding with the bulk of her food being her regular grain. Technically I don't "top dress" though because she hates having them mixed together!


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

What is "top dress"


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

It's when you sprinkle their supplements/medications on top of their grain.


----------

